
Desktop Sneak Preview: Creating a Web Based Calendar from Scratch - tobiu
https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/examples/calendar/basic/index.html
======
tobiu
The project is deeply inspired by the Google Calendar as well as the native
MacOS Calendar.

This is a very early preview version: I started this project a week ago, so
please don't expect it to be functional yet. I think it will take 2-3 more
weeks to get finished.

Based on neo.mjs, it is multithreaded out of the box.

What you can do already:

Switch the theme.

Open the Settings Container, change settings for the weekly view. Ideally with
the Weekly View as the active Card to see the delta updates.

I will add infinite scrolling for all views soon (similar to the DateSelector
at the top left).

Drag & Drop for Events, mobile support and creating, editing & removing Events
are on the todo list.

You can take a look into the source code here:

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/tree/dev/src/calendar](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/tree/dev/src/calendar)

The Calendar is already pretty extensible & configurable, will add more
options on the way.

Feedback appreciated!

Thx & best regards, Tobias

